# Please help! Abandoned mice!



## Missy97 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi everyone

I am a new member but regularly come to this forum for pet advice and you guys are so friendly and helpful so I need your help!

A strange thing happened this evening. I went for a Sunday evening walk when I saw someone get out their car and put a cardboard box on the ground near some woodland near me. I thought it was weird but carried on walking. When I got to the box, it was a slightly shoved under a bush and then it moved! I nearly jumped out my skin! I used a stick to open it and I saw two sets of eyes looking up at me. I thought it was two gerbils at first so closed the box. I waited just in case the person who left it came back but they didn’t and took it safely home (I’m not sure if this is right or not, but if I left them they probably would have died) I then opened the box up when I got home and realised it was two mice! One is black and white, the other brown and white. They are cold and very hungery/thirsty. I have given them some food and they are currently in an old rat cage I found in the garage. 

I don’t know what to do! I am going to keep them warm/fed/watered and call the vet in the morning. I am not sure what to expect the vet to say. is there anything else I should do?

i didn’t get the number plate of the car btw, I am annoyed that I didn’t.
Please help! Thanks!


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Bless you for rescuing them 

What cruel scumbags to just dump a living creature like that! 

I hope they get their comeuppance!

All you can do really is find a rescue to take them or keep them yourself.


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

The mice must be so thankful 

I suppose since you don't know their past it is essential to take them to the vet - who knows what conditions the poor things have been living in 
But once they get the treatment they need if any, it's really up to you! Mice don't have very long lives sadly, but if they're only young they could still live a good two years (it really depends on their health!) and would be wonderful pets.

Keep taking care of them and if you don't particularly want new pets you can take them to a rescue. If you are in the UK (if you aren't there's still loads around the world, don't worry!) there's a few good examples such as https://www.gerbilandrodentrescue.co.uk/ or any RSPCA rescues near, they'll take your mice in more than happily! If you are in a different country, plenty of places are around too.

You've done something amazing, you should be proud!


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow, well done for rescuing them!

I would suggest them sexing them asap. If they are male and female you will want to separate them to reduce the chance of babies. If they're both female I would be looking out for signs of pregnancy. It's not unusual for rodents to be sold mis-sexed and unsuspecting owners can be quickly overwhelmed.

Please keep us updated.


----------



## Missy97 (Dec 14, 2020)

Hi everyone

I have been to the vet this morning. The mice are over weight and a bit snuffly. I got them some medication for a possible respiratory infection. The mice are both boys so no pregnancy watch! They are around 6 months old. The vet said they couldn’t take them in but to contact a rescue if I didn’t want them. She also said male mice are hard to home (is this right?) and she is hearing that animals are getting abandoned more and more these days (especially rabbits!) so they will be hard to home. It makes me sad. I am in quandary about what to do tho,whether to keep them or not. 
i did pick them up a few toys and treats from the shop and have paid for the consultation/meds for them which has cost me £100+ but I am not sure. 
thanks for your help everyone. I will keep you updated!


----------



## Thea_SRA27 (Jul 19, 2020)

Do remember if it's the costs that you're worried about that these costs will not be constant. Vets are the expensive bit, but it sounds like your mice are pretty healthy for abandoned animals! Rodents are very cheap to keep minus vets if they ever need it. Rolo (my now lone gerbil) costs me as low as £1 a month for a good, healthy mix of food (I buy 3-4 different mixes and put them together and add some of my won stuff, all together the bags cost me around £8-10 but I end up with around 3kg of food so that's enough for ages!!) and for bedding she costs me around £4 a month, although I *think* gerbils need a lot more bedding than mice so it will be cheaper for you as I give Rolo nearly a foot of bedding (never owned mice so can't be sure!!). It all depends on the brand as well so it can be cheaper but I prefer to use better quality beddings. I'm not sure if males are harder to home, I've never heard that.

Also Emiology on youtube has loads about mice on her channel (I know pretty much every pet advice channel there is ) , if you need any extra advice there's loads on there or you can ask us!! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCk8NTBQ6xd1pI9YfcSU2NZw

You decide what you want to do, but I know that mice are amazing pets and very friendly. If you would rather rehome though, there is no pressure at all to keep them. I would suggest making sure if someone was to adopt that you know the adopter is responsible and nothing bad will happen again.


----------

